# Limit Of Specks In The Fog



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

I found speckled trout feeding from 2-10 ft of water. They started out thick in 2 feet of water over shell, then moved to deeper water, then back up shallow. A few casts is all it took to indicate where they moved. I drifted from deep water to shallow water until I got bites then I would anchor up and fan cast. My fishing partner and I picked up easy limits early. We continued catching fish until we left including several flounder. There were a bunch of pencil trout mixed in. I used H&H Cocahoe Minnows in Opening Night.

http://www.hhlure.com
http://www.finsfishing.com
http://www.steinkypantsfishing.com


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

...


----------

